# Ashnan²



## nathan_madness (18/4/14)

Ashnan, or Asnan, was a goddess of grain in Mesopotamia, and a goddess of drunkenness, wine & grains in Sumeria.

Over the last 12 months I have been busy planning and designing my new all electric HERMs.


Ashnan²​




Construction started in November 2013 with half the frame and since then I have added the pots and basic electrical. I have brewed on the Ashnan² twice using the HLT and MLT but pumping it across to my old BIAB stand for gas fired boiling. 

Here you can see what half of the rig looks like. I will be adding the other half tomorrow and bead blasting the frame either Sunday or Monday.





I had originally planned on having a 70L HLT with the 5500W element in it so that it would heat the lower volume faster. Unfortunately, I found that I needed close to 100L of sparge for a quad batch on one side, so I have decided to use one of the 150L pots for the HLT.

I have March pumps running one side and Chugger's on the other. Both the MLT's drain from the bottom of the modified CB pots.





I bent up the HERMs coils out of 4 meters of 1/2" instrument tube and fitted them in to some stainless tubing that I found at the recyclers. Each HX has a 4000W element running through the center of the coil.





The brains of the Ashnan² is the BCS-462. I have just about finished the electrical work. All I'm waiting for is the 20" touch screen that will be my control panel.​​


I will have more photos to come after the weekend.

If anyone has any crazy ideas to add to the Ashnan² please message me.


----------



## Camo6 (18/4/14)

Freakin love it. Looks fantastic. What sized batches do you think you'll aim for?


----------



## Jerry (18/4/14)

Bloody hell Nathan, it's got more switches and wires than my meter box!

The most technical looking bit of my kit is the bayonet fitting into the natural gas outlet on the wall. 

Very impressive looking.

Any other ideas?

Can you get it to mow your lawns?

Well done! 

Scott


----------



## Lakey (18/4/14)

Holy shitballs that control panel is the neatest work I have seen on anyone's rig here, I applaud you sir obviously you are a sparky!


----------



## Lakey (18/4/14)

The art of hiding the wiring!


----------



## nathan_madness (19/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> Freakin love it. Looks fantastic. What sized batches do you think you'll aim for?


I am hoping to produce 110L per side so that I can fill 2 50L kegs per batch



Jerry said:


> Bloody hell Nathan, it's got more switches and wires than my meter box!
> 
> The most technical looking bit of my kit is the bayonet fitting into the natural gas outlet on the wall.
> 
> ...


Now there's an idea. They have those roving vacuums why not a roving mower. 



Lakey said:


> Holy shitballs that control panel is the neatest work I have seen on anyone's rig here, I applaud you sir obviously you are a sparky!


No, not a sparky as such. I have done a TAFE course in electrical and I have a couple of mates that are electrical engineers that like beer  .


----------



## Yob (19/4/14)

Thats just about the tidiest control box Ive seen,

currently wiping the jizz off my computer screens

:beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/4/14)

Yob said:


> currently wiping the jizz off my computer screens
> 
> :beer:


I never liked jyo that much


----------



## nathan_madness (19/4/14)

Yob said:


> Thats just about the tidiest control box Ive seen,
> 
> currently wiping the jizz off my computer screens
> 
> :beer:


You have to release more if you're able to cover screens!


----------



## nathan_madness (19/4/14)

All went well today. The frame is now ready for bead blasting. Here is a photo from around 4pm when I was having some :drinks: to keep me going.


----------



## Jerry (19/4/14)

That's a brew stand!

You get that mower thing happening and your lawns will be done in a flash.

Not considering a move to Melbourne are you? You could come in real handy.

Again, really impressive.

Cheers, 

Scott


----------



## nathan_madness (6/5/14)

I finally got around to finishing the frame this afternoon. 





Next I will be fitting the pots and plumbing.


----------



## nathan_madness (7/5/14)

So today I fitted the pots and control box.


----------



## sponge (7/5/14)

It sickens me how good that is.

Awesome work :beerbang:


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (7/5/14)

Have you got a forklift parked up in that shed, to move it around????


----------



## nathan_madness (7/5/14)

Surprisingly the frame itself is not that heavy. I have just been moving it around by hand. 

The bit of a pad that you can see in the back ground is for another shed just as big to house the brewery and other toys.


----------



## lukiferj (7/5/14)

Looking good mate. When's the move to the new shed?


----------



## nathan_madness (7/5/14)

Still months off. It is still waiting for the BCC to pull their finger out and approve it. I am seriously considering using my current brew house (container).


----------



## Natdene (7/5/14)

That looks fantastic! Is it just or is that control panel smiling


----------



## nathan_madness (7/5/14)

It will be when I fit the 20" touch screen I have just ordered!


----------



## nathan_madness (9/12/14)

So after a boat load of testing and many many batches made and drunk there have been a few modifications made to Ashnan. I will have to get time to take pics of the mods, nut for now here is the touch screen mounted and running the BSC-462.


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/14)

Dude...

Seriously sweet work. I've been watching this and you just went off the charts.


----------



## nathan_madness (10/12/14)

Thanks! I will try and get some more details up today.


----------



## Cervantes (10/12/14)

Very, very cool................


----------



## Droopy Brew (10/12/14)

Thats insane!

Madness indeed.


----------



## reckless (17/4/15)

Amazing rig mate. Wish i had the space.

How do you find the BCS to set up and use?? I was thinking of setting up a fully automated 1V. I could do it with the Brew boss and utilize the hop boss with micro switches to control the grain mill and the lifting of the malt tube and final chilling. But i think i would be better off with the BCS. Im ok with PCs and stuff but not briliant. Think i should go for it? :huh:


----------



## reckless (17/4/15)

The goddes of grain!! lol

I like it


----------



## Crusty (17/4/15)

Awesome!


----------



## nathan_madness (18/4/15)

reckless said:


> Amazing rig mate. Wish i had the space.
> 
> How do you find the BCS to set up and use?? I was thinking of setting up a fully automated 1V. I could do it with the Brew boss and utilize the hop boss with micro switches to control the grain mill and the lifting of the malt tube and final chilling. But i think i would be better off with the BCS. Im ok with PCs and stuff but not briliant. Think i should go for it? :huh:


The BCS is amazing!!! So simple to set up and use, you can make modifications on the fly and you can have it control everything in your brewhouse. If you have basic PC knowledge you should be able to understand and program it. Seriously it's not as hard as it looks from their wiki and forum! If you go for the BCS you can always just ask.


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/4/15)

Seriously more pics of this rig are required <_<


----------



## reckless (19/4/15)

nathan_madness said:


> The BCS is amazing!!! So simple to set up and use, you can make modifications on the fly and you can have it control everything in your brewhouse. If you have basic PC knowledge you should be able to understand and program it. Seriously it's not as hard as it looks from their wiki and forum! If you go for the BCS you can always just ask.


Thats what i wanted to hear, ok. I think im doing this. I told the wife yesterday im building a brewery, first queston i get is "how Big? where?"

lol who really knows. But if Ashnan is anything to go by, fairly sizable for one drinker.


----------

